

Going Public Caps Dream for a Maker of Software  - imp
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/18/technology/18netsuite.html?ex=1355634000&en=35e441f69f42f9cd&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
edw519
"On-demand software generated revenues of about $3.7 billion in 2006, with
sales projected to rise about 32 percent annually for the next few years"

Once all of the excitement of Web 2.0 and social networking settles down, THIS
is where the future will be. The market for good business software as a
service will be virtually unlimited. Let the land rush begin.

